

Ask HN: map temporary subdomain? - bachback

Is there a service which allows me to map a temporary domain to a static IP, heroku-style, i.e. temp123.app.com? I want to host something without registering a name. I guess I&#x27;m looking for a bitly with names.
======
boldfield
It's been a long time since I've used the service, but I'm pretty sure you can
use no-ip to get what you're looking for done:
[https://www.noip.com](https://www.noip.com)

------
kenrose
There's xip.io, but you will have to hardcode your IP in there. e.g.,

subdomain.myapp.com.12.34.56.78.xip.io

